# Reptile Room



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Thought I share a couple of snaps of my Reptile room.. Got my Herptek shipment a couple of days ago and am well chuffed.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking good dude : victory:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Zimey said:


> Looking good dude : victory:


cheers, hoping to order my second Herptek pallet from France. Still using the vision racks for my vipera ammodytes but definitely want to house them in Herptek cages. Anyone else got photos of their snake, reptile room?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> cheers, hoping to order my second Herptek pallet from France. Still using the vision racks for my vipera ammodytes but definitely want to house them in Herptek cages. Anyone else got photos of their snake, reptile room?


Did you win the lottery?:gasp:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Did you win the lottery?:gasp:


I wish.... Just managed to get trade prices via a mate who has a reptile shop :2thumb:


----------



## Drodge (Mar 28, 2010)

Would love some herpteks myself, but cant afford them atm :neutral:, but your setup looks really nice : victory:...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I like neatness and this is right up my chuff!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to have a 4 foot herptek viv to house my eastern diamondback rattlesnake which is over a metre long. It used to perch up on the ridge over the sliding glass. There are some safety issues with these vivs, apart from the ridge, the gap between the overlap of the sliding glass is particularly deep and can enable baby and small snakes to escape.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Are Herptek the viv of choice for DWA?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I keep my gilas and my vipera ammodytes in them and have had no problems. I also keep my 5 month old hognoses in them and they are both still there. The gap is not big enough for them to escape. A cornsnake hatchling possibly could escape but to be honest I wouldn't house hatchlings in large vivariums anyway.. I keep all my hatchlings in rack systems.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> I used to have a 4 foot herptek viv to house my eastern diamondback rattlesnake which is over a metre long. It used to perch up on the ridge over the sliding glass. There are some safety issues with these vivs, apart from the ridge, the gap between the overlap of the sliding glass is particularly deep and can enable baby and small snakes to escape.


 I agree for venomous snakes they are not ideal and the same goes for Vision cages the ridge around the glass is not a very good thing.


Whosthedaddy said:


> Are Herptek the viv of choice for DWA?


Not really i prefer to build my own but some people do use them and the like. i think it comes down to personal choice. i can make a dozen vivs for what one Herptek or vision costs


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

looks awesome :no1:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> I used to have a 4 foot herptek viv to house my eastern diamondback rattlesnake which is over a metre long. It used to perch up on the ridge over the sliding glass. There are some safety issues with these vivs, apart from the ridge, the gap between the overlap of the sliding glass is particularly deep and can enable baby and small snakes to escape.


The ridge can cause problems when trying to remove a venomous snake but I tend to wait until they are back on the substrate where I can see them. It can be a pain in the backside though granted. As for the overlap between the slide doors, well i'm not sure how old your herptek cages were but the ones I currently use are fine. As I said previously, I have my juv. hoggies in the smaller ones and they are still there. The gap isn't big enough for them to escape. The real problem or let's say disadvantage of Herptek is the cost.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

snakekeeper said:


> The ridge can cause problems when trying to remove a venomous snake but I tend to wait until they are back on the substrate where I can see them. It can be a pain in the backside though granted. As for the overlap between the slide doors, well i'm not sure how old your herptek cages were but the ones I currently use are fine. As I said previously, I have my juv. hoggies in the smaller ones and they are still there. The gap isn't big enough for them to escape. The real problem or let's say disadvantage of Herptek is the cost.


My friend (greenvenom) uses about 15 herptek vivs, although mostly for emerald boas. All of the others house a number of gaboon vipers, rattlesnakes and until recently, some green mambas and he has not had any issues with either the ridge or the glass overlap. However, the ridge is a recognised design fault and the question of there suitability has been raised in the past. As you have now invested in them, it may be wise to fill the gap created by the ridge with some thick polystyrene or similar. The glass overlap has a gap of 3/4 mm. This is because the glass (6mm) sits in 7 or 8 mm glass runners. The glass has a nylon sleeve on the top and bottom edges holding it firm in the runner and this is why the gap is so deep. It is just something to be aware of when housing your choice of snake.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They're a good choice for venomous as long as your snakes are not babies and you're not breeding smaller snakes. I have to move gravid females out of the herpteks and keep them in rubs until birth. Think I mentioned somewhere on youtube how young snakes escape. As for the ridge above the doors and lip under the doors when you don't see your snake, it's normally hiding in either spot, nothing a hook won't get at though, just never put your hands in without looking for the snake first!


----------

